# Cornundrum



## SquarePeg (Sep 26, 2016)

Cornundrum by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 26, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Nice!



Thanks.  If the girls had been cooperative I think this could have worked so much better but had to snap it quick while they were debating their next move.


----------



## waday (Sep 26, 2016)

Go left!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 26, 2016)

Go up the middle


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice shot.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 26, 2016)

Dr. Burt Stanton: "I spy, with my little eye, something that starts with C."
Vicky Baxter: "Corn."

Nice!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 26, 2016)

I always focus on the middle.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice.


----------

